# F30 ACC Stop time before resume coding



## vpr (Jun 25, 2018)

Just in case anyone is interested here is my research results on this one.

1.
SAS10:
c_automatisches_losfahren
effectively enables/disables resume within 3 seconds.

2.
If you press resume button right after full stop it will give you 30 seconds auto restart. Unfortunately it works only within that single stop.
This function has changed my previous assumption that 3s/30s was hardcoded in Bosch's ACC unit.

Maybe someone with 3+ Launcher can take a look at BDC_BODY, SAS, HU_NBT_EVO and KAFAS for settings that are trimmed in my 2.8. Because I can see a bunch of unknown settings that get written with 5AT VO code.

Also it would be good to figure out what modules actually exchange the 3s/30s setting information for the ACC/TJA (ACC-NAVI or NAVI-SAS-ACC).


----------



## hegi (Feb 6, 2019)

so how does this work ?


----------



## sd_dracula (Dec 8, 2016)

Anyone found out the 30 second change in the end?
Would like to update it on my car if possible.


----------



## Simpaty (Aug 6, 2015)

I have just started doing some research on this. I believe that the key ECU is the SAS...I am looking for all ACC entries there using ESYSX -


----------



## sd_dracula (Dec 8, 2016)

My solution was to swap for G20


----------



## maron (Dec 24, 2014)

TJA keeps for 30 seconds by default
But it was not possible with ACC


----------

